# Leaf and Ale pickups



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

came home from my week on the road and this was waiting for me. thx for the stowaways Mike:dribble:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

awesome line up man !!!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice pick-up. I would love to get one of those San Christobal samplers


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very nice that san cristy sampler is sweet


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet Haul!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

very nice pickup and extras...Mike is awesome


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Mike has a nasty habit of including tag-alongs. I was hit the same way this week!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

with all the crap going on about the sale of the site. I'm going to smoke one know. i need to relax


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Sweet pick up indeed. Outstanding!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice grab.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

awesome pick up


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grab!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Would've loved to see the inside of the San Cristobal box - I bet those are sweet!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice looking cigars


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pick up!! Those San Cristobal are fantastic cigars!!

Maybee they come again this way!! I say again because first time they had to stop shipping because the importer of the Cuban SC's had brought it to a process!! For plagiarism... and he won!!
But I've heard that they come to Europe with another name!!


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

ER Doc said:


> Would've loved to see the inside of the San Cristobal box - I bet those are sweet!


Here ya go... 
Mmmmmm yummy.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

leafandale said:


> Here ya go...
> Mmmmmm yummy.


Nice score....almost brings a tear to the eye!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

going to burn a san cristobal now


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome pick up!


----------

